# Led q



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Has anyone tried e.shine LED lighting systems? Pro's/Cons?

Sean.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Not used them there are some extensive trails in other forums on the chinese systems and a link in a previous thread on here.


----------

